# Hunt for new/used Tractor



## peterjame (Jun 8, 2012)

just sold my JD 2240, 1976 model. Now looking to replace it with a used (probably) tractor with similar capabilties. Somewhere between 40-45 hrs for 6’ implements etc... i own a 15acre parcel that need much landscaping. I am currently looking at a 2001 Kioti, DK 45. Wondering if there are any of you out there that have a similar tractor from Kioti and what you experience is with Kioti.... definetinely appreciate any feedback...


----------



## Steve McCarthy (Feb 3, 2019)

I’m new to this forum and I have a new to me Kioti DK 5510 that I bought with 62 hours on it. This tractor has worked well for me and now has 90 hours. It’s heavier than my Kubota L 2800 and handles round bales well for its weight and size. I will say that the new Kioti is somewhat hi tech. There are circuit boards under the dash panel and filters that must be changed every hundred. I suggest you look for an older Kioti or Kubota or other with the power and features you need. Not real old , just old enough to avoid circuit boards. Find something with less than a thousand hours and clean and buy it.
Steve


----------



## Steve McCarthy (Feb 3, 2019)

I just went back and read your post. A DK 45 may be just the tractor I should have bought and the very one you should buy.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Steve, sounds like you are having circuit board troubles!?!


----------

